# Battery problems!



## baillie (Feb 4, 2012)

We have owned an Autocruise Accent on a Peugeot base for about 9 months. My husband isn't bothered by the problem we have. We have to charge up the leisure battery every couple of weeks as it goes flat, when it seems to make the vehicle battery go flat too. We have spoken to the people we bought it from (brand new) and they say that we shouldn't 
:evil: use the security lock if we don't have to.
Any ideas how to solve this problem. We have had the vehicle battery checked and it's fine. We just have to jump start! It's driving me mad!!


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi baillie

Well, your husband should be bothered. :roll: 

Batteries do not like being flattened, especially starter batteries. If yours aren't damaged already they soon will be if you keep letting them go flat.

Why are they going flat?
Probably a major contributor to the starter battery going flat will be the alarm. Not a lot you can do if you have to leave the alarm armed, possibly fit a solar panel if your storage area gets plenty of sunlight?

The leisure battery will be more tolerant to going flat but still not a good idea. You need to find the source of the current drain that's running it down, if there is nothing draining the battery it should stay charged for months, not weeks. Maybe it's something obscure like a fridge or wardrobe light not turning of when you close the door - or maybe an aerial amplifier or gas alarm?


----------



## baillie (Feb 4, 2012)

*Battery problem*

Thanks, Gaspode.

That was all v. Helpful. Even husband was impressed. So tomorrow morning will take to the van and just see if something isn't switched off.
We owned a ci riviera before this one -decided to down size - never had a problem with that one but then it didn't have an alarm. Will get the vehicle battery checked as it had been starting once the leisure battery had been re-charged. But not any more. So, as you say, it could have finally died. By the way -it's snowing tonight. The first snow we've seen this winter and as we live in north-east Scotland, none of my southern England friends can believe that. Husband has gone to bed with bad toothache - not a happy bunny.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Battery problem*



baillie said:


> Husband has gone to bed with bad toothache - not a happy bunny.


Serves him right for letting his batteries go flat and not listening to you eh? :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Send him up a hot toddy and a paracetemol. :wink:

Your starter battery may well be on its way out if it's been allowed to go flat several times. But don't forget, battery performance will also be adversly affected by the cold weather ATM.

I don't know what else to suggest really, first thing though is to go through everything carefully and make sure that you're not leaving anything switched on during storage. You could of course disconnect the leisure battery when not in use, not so easy with the engine battery if you need to keep the alarm working.

Let us know if you find the culprit.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

When we first got our previous van i was disappointed with the battery life, i just expected more from them, both engine and leisure, although the engine battery never actually went totally flat (while we had it).

anyway; i took both batteries out and put each one in turn through several maintenance charges on my charger at home, had each one on for several days, and they definitely improved. i only guess that they had been mistreated in the past or something.

can't say it will help but it may be worth a try.

Lee

p.s. there is only one thing worse than battery problems, and that's toothache :twisted: hope he feels better soon.


----------



## baillie (Feb 4, 2012)

*Battery problems*

Lee, many thanks for your reply. I'll be onto the problem tomorrow, hopefully with the help of the toothache husband! This is the first time I've used this mhf -definitely worth signing up, particularly as after sales service/help seems to be useless.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Baillie

I can understand the vehicle battery going flat. As Ken has explained, the alarm will steadily run it down, and if your van has a lot of relays (_and many newer ones do_) the battery will be constantly draining as it keeps them open. Many members have reported similar problems with recent base vehicles.

I can't understand why the leisure battery should run down so quickly though, unless it is already fairly thoroughly knackered - or you are leaving something in the habitation area switched on.

The two batteries power quite separate systems and work independently of each other, so unless you have a Battery Master (or similar) fitted, a flat vehicle battery should not cause the habitation battery to run down. >> Battery Master info here <<

Difficult to advise further without crawling over your van with the meter! :wink:

I would definitely chase your dealer though if it is only 9 months old. Even if you suffer the embarrasment of learning that it was your own fault (_or his with the toothache!_ :lol: ) you will at least know how to avoid the problem in future.

Dave


----------



## baillie (Feb 4, 2012)

*Battery problems*

Dave, many thanks for yet another bit of helpful advice. We will gather up all the helpful tips we have been given and try and get to the bottom of the problem. Today hopefuuly. Toothache man seems to be slightly more chirpy this a.m.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I believe that some radios will drain a battery even when switched off.

A solar panel and battery master (or equivalent) could be long term solutions although as already said, cold weather will exacerbate battery problems. Speaking as one who's battery failed in France last week in a cold spell.

Alan


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have two options for locking my van, both central locking, but one just locks the doors the other also arms the alarm. Make sure if you use central locking that you are not putting your alarm on, as that will drain your starter battery.
When I leave my van I also remove the earth lead from the habitation battery, stops any leakage.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

While I am not sure that isolating the leisure batteries will protect the vehicle battery from draining on a new van but if a commercial Master switch was applied to the earth of the vehicle battery, that could stop any battery drain I believe but I've never tried it.
I could be wrong..
Alan


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

Isolating the habitation battery will not protect the vehicle battery but, for me, it is the easy one to disconnect.
I also have more risk of leakage in the habitation circuits.

If possible, the best way is to disconnect both batteries.

Well, the very best way, is to remove both batteries and put them on some sort of conditioner/charger, like I do with my little used motorbike battery.


----------



## baillie (Feb 4, 2012)

*Battery problems.*

Thanks for your reply, Stepps 110. We do have two keys, one which avtivates the alarm and the other one doesn't. So we have only been using the non-alarm one recently, which seemed to solve the problem for a while. Good idea re. The earth lead too.

What a great website this is, which I stumbled upon when looking for a solution to our problem.

However, I had hoped to have a recci today in the van to see what was what but twisted my ankle earlier on, whilst feeding my two pet sheep -so foot up and rest for the day, with ipad to keep me happy. Husband is doing the ironing, so every cloud has a silver lining! And toothache seems to have subsided!!


----------



## baillie (Feb 4, 2012)

*Battery problem*

Alan, thanks for your reply. This is obviously something that is not uncommon, but we will get it sorted in the end. Thanks.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Baillie just a quick question are you using the "Shutdown" button on the PSU to isolate the habitation electrical system when the vehicle is not in use?

If you have any questions then please drop our technical support an email [email protected] or give them a call in the morning to carry out some simple checks 01482 678981

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## lesanne (May 1, 2008)

Hi Baillie ,sorry can,t help with battery probs ,but tell hubby to try iodine on a cotton bud ..dab it on the tooth ..and ,hey presto ..it really works ..good luck with the rest...regards Les...


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Whisky on a cotton wool bud works too but if you drink enough, forget the cotton wool bud! :lol: 
Alan


----------



## baillie (Feb 4, 2012)

*Battery problems*

Sargant, thanks for that. Will try your suggestion out and let you know.
I've had so many suggestions and offers of help that we surely will get it sorted now! Well, when hisband has visited the dentist and I have limped down to the doctor with my bad foot!,


----------



## baillie (Feb 4, 2012)

Battery problems. Many many thanks to all those helpful people regarding the battery problems with our Autocruise Accent. We now have a solar panel in situ and always switch off the leisure battery after going out, never use the key that works the alarm (unless absolutely necessary) and touch wood all is fine!!


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Cheers for posting back and glad you have it all sorted.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Only snag with disconnecting the starter battery is that will mean the alarm is not powered up and that MIGHT affect your insurance cover in the event of a claim????


----------



## baillie (Feb 4, 2012)

No, we disconnect the leisure battery to stop it continually going flat. Thanks for that anyway. It's a v. long learning curve. The annoying thing is that we had da v. simple CI Riviera 171 before this up market thing. It never failed us!


----------

